# my personal photo web site, feedback please



## joseph (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.traveling-images.com

It's not fancy, I do not want to spend the time to learn how to do the professional look. Do you think it's good enough for it's purpose as it is stated in the first pharagraph? Thank you, do not hesitate to be critical.


----------



## Dew (Jan 15, 2004)

nice photos   

imho: ... i think the text is one notch too big and the layout is about 100 px too wide


----------



## Darfion (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree about the text size being a bit on the big side, but the layout is fine on here viewing at 600x800 res.


----------



## joseph (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, I thought so too, glad to get this confirmed. I  just changed fonts size.


----------



## mylittlefrog (Jan 17, 2004)

Those are some very beautiful pictures.  I really enjoyed those of the grand canyon.


----------

